# 15dpo bfp!



## Grateful12

If you’ve seen my previous posts I got several faint positives very early (5dpo) put them down to a dodgy batch. 
I’m 4 days late for my period and today I received a positive! 
2 days ago very clean bfn. 
You’re not out until the witch shows ladies! 
Baby no.4 Is cooking!
I received a bfp at 8dpo with dd so really thought I was out!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------

